# Tonight in Scarborough!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My band Molly's Chamber is playing at the Loaded Dog tonight. 9pm-ish start. It's at Lawrence and Pharmacy, 1921 Lawrence Ave. E

Here's our setlist in case you're curious. We're kind of all over the place!

1st Set
Tina Turner - Proud Mary
Tom Petty - American Girl
ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man
The Romantics - What I Like About You
Tommy Tutone - 867-5309
Toni Basil - Mickey
Rick Springfield - Jessie’s Girl
Blondie - Call Me
Toto - Hold the Line
Sweet - Ballroom Blitz
Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar
Jet - Are You Gonna be my Girl
Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll


2nd Set
Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Wild Cherry - Play that Funky Music
Mark Ronson ft. Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Beyonce - Crazy in Love
Avicii - Wake Me Up
No Doubt - Sunday Morning
Cake - I Will Survive
The Killers - Mr. Brightside
Outkast - Hey Ya
Young MC - Bust a Move
Michael Jackson - Beat it
Lenny Kravitz - Are you Gonna Go my Way


3rd Set
AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long
Bon Jovi - Livin’ On A Prayer
Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me
Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
Georgia Satellites - Keep Your Hands to Yourself
Pink - Raise Your Glass
Bruno Mars - Locked Out of Heaven
Lady Gaga - Born This Way
Nicki Minaj - Starships
Counting Crows - Mr. Jones
Spin Doctors - Two Princes
The Beatles - Twist & Shout
Islet Brothers - Shout!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a great show...this somewhat narrow minded old timer likes your choice of tunes.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Have a great show...this somewhat narrow minded old timer likes your choice of tunes.


Will do! Thanks


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Knock 'em dead!


----------

